# Spalted Walnut???



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2013)

[attachment=19863][attachment=19864][attachment=19865][attachment=19866]I'm almost positive this is walnut , just hadn't seen this type of spalting before. The wood is solid as a rock. I had been cutting some older walnut stumps and slabbed this from the side of a piece, without bark on it. I thought I would check with the experts before I decide what to do with it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

If it's walnut and it does look like it, personally I would defintitely call that spalted walnut. Beautiful stuff and great find no matter what it is!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you should send it to me for proper disposal. 
Beautiful stuff- If you are selling I might be interested in a trade or buy-door inset size.


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I think you should send it to me for proper disposal.
> Beautiful stuff- If you are selling I might be interested in a trade or buy-door inset size.


I don't want to get my fingers smacked with the ruler ,so I'll post it on another thread if i decide to do that.


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2013)

Can you get a good end grain show for a more positive ID ?


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2013)

[attachment=19897][attachment=19898][attachment=19899]


Joe Rebuild said:


> OH my Oh My I would be interested in that big one if it is big enough for a guitar blank. Min 8x22 and not including that knot.


It's only 2 by 4 by 9, but I only cut the one slab from the stump. Here are some end grain pics of the two larger ones.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't see the end grain clear enough to call it walnut, but everything else tells me it is. My guess is that you have a rare find there. You're the only other guy besides me that I know of that has ever shown pictures of spalted walnut in the heartwood, on any forum, because it isn't supposed to happen. I proved that it can and you are supporting my earlier find if that really is walnut.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think Phinds will want that end grain sanded to perfection to really Identify. But I also think it is walnut. But I am sorta biased. :walnut1950:


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 6, 2013)

[attachment=19909]


Mike1950 said:


> I think Phinds will want that end grain sanded to perfection to really Identify. But I also think it is walnut. But I am sorta biased. :walnut1950:


Called my brother-in-law in KY. He said they only had walnut, cherry and oak select cut. So it has to be walnut. Here's a pic of the backside of one of the blanks. You and me Kevin , FBE and other wierd wood, ha ha.can't wait to cut into the cherry.


----------



## SENC (Mar 6, 2013)

Spectacular! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 6, 2013)

Man, that's incredible!!


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you have any other stumps you've cut to compare it to? Looks like typical stump walnut pattern to me. A little nicer color than most but the mottled tan color with the dark is what I've seen before.

You don't see much BWS wood since not too many folks want to do battle with a stump. I've done two, and they were both a lot of work for not much return.

Here's a couple of BWS pics. Not as dramatic as yours, but you can see the similarity. Gary

[attachment=19922]
[attachment=19923]
[attachment=19924]


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 7, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Do you have any other stumps you've cut to compare it to? Looks like typical stump walnut pattern to me. A little nicer color than most but the mottled tan color with the dark is what I've seen before.
> 
> You don't see much BWS wood since not too many folks want to do battle with a stump. I've done two, and they were both a lot of work for not much return.
> 
> ...


----------

